

Why Landlords Should Avoid Using Real Estate Agents - boxyroom
http://blog.boxyroom.com/5-great-reasons-why-landlords-should-avoid-using-real-estate-agents/

======
DanBlake
I use a agent to rent my unts, the fees are nowhere near what this article
states though. 1 month rent is the fee I pay.

Also, through the contacts and lead-flow my agent has, he ends up getting
better qualified tenants who pay more than I would do myself, listing on
craigslist.

He also handles all credit checks, background checks, etc.. on his own dime.

~~~
TezzellEnt
In my area, Agents charge landlords 1/2 a month's rent. Of that 1/2, (or one
quarter of one months rent) goes to another agent if they bring a qualified
tenant into the unit. I think 20% recurring every month is way too much,
however I don't know the sources Boxyroom used. They are, however, in the
business of listing rentals - so there's that.

------
rayhano
Hey Boxyroom,

The link seems to redirect away from the post and straight into an email
collector on the homepage.

But this aside, it's nice to see yet another start-up tackling the fact real
estate transactions are less Amazon and more queuing for welfare.

We've seen, in London, New York and San Fran that merely putting the
transaction online to cut out agents doesn't resonate with the vast majority
of landlords. They aren't price sensitive, regardless of what they say. Their
actions prove otherwise: consistently paying heavy fees, taking the first
tenant with a reasonable offer and often not updating the property to increase
tenant interest.

Happy to chat about what we're doing at Wigwamm to create incentive for
landlords and agents to participate in a single market (tweet us out
@WigwammHQ).

------
rbritton
On the tenant side of this, we have rented both through and agent and directly
from the owner. The latter has been by far the best in our experiences with
lower rent for higher quality space.

------
helloamar
In Dubai the rents are very high due to the agents, for a single property
there will be at least 4 agents acting like tenants to the landlord, the 5th
one will be actually staying in the property, landlords also knows this but
still they follow this method for many years.

